

Guido van Rossum conceived Python during the week around Christmas. - sk2code

Happy 23rd B'Day Python :))<p>Courtesy Wikipedia:
Over six years ago, in December 1989, I was looking for a "hobby" programming project that would keep me occupied during the week around Christmas. My office ... would be closed, but I had a home computer, and not much else on my hands. I decided to write an interpreter for the new scripting language I had been thinking about lately: a descendant of ABC that would appeal to Unix/C hackers. I chose Python as a working title for the project, being in a slightly irreverent mood (and a big fan of Monty Python's Flying Circus).<p>What are you planning to do this Christmas?
======
marssaxman
I will probably do some more work on my own programming language project:

<http://www.radian-lang.org/>

------
rrmm
I'm still looking for a good project for this year :<. Currently, I'm just
going through Project Euler for amusement.

------
loungin
Simple DHT implementation, binary trees refresher, and finish my website
generator.

